# Chi-chi the puppy



## kaba (May 21, 2014)

My little female Chiquita had a single live birth on New Years Day. Meet Chi-chi:

At birth weighing 3.25 ounces



And at 6 weeks: weighing 20.25 ounces



She is a very loving and playful little girl.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How adorable. She looks like a long hair? Gorgeous pup.


----------



## kaba (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for your kind remark Susan. Her mother is one-half long hair and her father is full blooded long hair. Both weigh 3.8 pounds now. 
We were surprised at her color. Her father is a tri-color but 90% black and her mom is fawn colored.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Awww she's cute and so tiny


----------

